# Modifier PT on all procedures (?)



## plynn (Apr 8, 2011)

I am aware that the new 2011 PT modifier is to be used to identify a screening that turned into a therapeutic procedure with the screening V76.51 as primary diagnosis.

My question is one step further;
The colonoscopy is a screening, there are polyps found and removed by different techinques in different areas (decending by snare 45385), (transverse by forcep 45380) & (ascending by hot bx 45384). 

45385, 45384-59 & 45380-59 

Do I append the PT modifier to all three procedure codes?
45385-PT, 45384-PT-59 & 45380-PT-59

Diagnosis; primary on all as screening V76.51, followed by polyp 211.3 as secondary.

Thanks for your response(s).

plynn


----------



## ASC CODER (Apr 12, 2011)

45385 PT
45384 59, PT
45380 59, PT



 Got two modifiers? If one is a pricing modifier (example: 26), it goes first. If the other is a statistical modifier (example: 76), put it in the second position.


----------



## plynn (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for your response.

1st - So you agree that the PT modifier should be placed on all three lines?

2nd - The PT modifer could be considered a paid modifier; as some plans waive copay / deductibles for screening services. It was my understanding that was the main use for this modifier (?)

Please let me know what you think.

plynn


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Apr 12, 2011)

should the PT modifier be used for any finding, such as diverticulosis 562.10? or would you just not code the 562.10 and leave the v76.51 as the only code?


----------



## ASC CODER (Apr 13, 2011)

You would code the V76.51 primary and then 562.10 secondary. Because Pt is for a screening that turned diagnostic.


----------

